# TBG State Shoot - Saturday Night Special Pot Luck Supper!



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2010)

Herein lies the menu for the Pot Luck Supper on Saturday, March 13 at 7:00 p.m. Gathering point is the sign-in area outside of Snakekiller's shed. If you intend to participate, please weigh in here and I'll add your menu item(s) to the list in this post.

Jake Allen 
Pork Roast and vegetables
Blue Berry Cobbler

Bownarrow
Southern Comfort Peach Cobbler

Dutchman
Chicken & Sausage Jambalaya
Suicide Potatoes
Some sorta non-cobbler dessert if I can figure out how to make something besides cobbler...

Dennis
BBQ Stew

Papalapin
Cajun Hot Tamales
Chicken Gumbo

DPoole
Chili

Gregg Dudley
Some sorta pasta dish

RoberB
Baked Beans
Potato Salad

TNGIRL
Cole Slaw
Green Bean Salad

Melvin Edwards
Chicken Creole

SOS
Brats 
Kraut

Oconee Dan
Venison Chili

BKBIGKID
Cornbread

HatchetBowDan
Surprise in a Pot (with chicken in it)
Never Fail Pie

Jeff Kitchens
Beef Stew

BigRed
Old fashioned Mac & Cheese

Pine Nut
Oyster Stew

Stick-N-String
Sweet Tea

Hal Rowland
Appling Andouile

Al33
Plates, forks, spoons, knives, bowls, napkins


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 21, 2010)

Cajun  hot  tamalies


----------



## Dennis (Feb 21, 2010)

B-B-Q stew


----------



## dpoole (Feb 21, 2010)

chilli


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 21, 2010)

OK,  I'm not the best at this, but I'm going to TRY some sort of pasta dish...   Looks like we won't be hungry if I burn it.  I'm bringing a fork regardless.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 21, 2010)

Baked beans and potato salad.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 21, 2010)

Man this is making me hungry! Where is the state shoot going to be?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Man this is making me hungry! Where is the state shoot going to be?



The 2010 state shoot will be held at Chuck and Bobbie Evans' farm in Culloden, GA. Dates are March 13-14.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to go ahead and get me some more arrows for this shoot! Lord know's I will lose them!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 22, 2010)

Is bownarrow bringing Southern Comfort and Peach cobbler?  That sounds like it would warm the body.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Is bownarrow bringing Southern Comfort and Peach cobbler?  That sounds like it would warm the body.



He told me it'll help a fella sleep better...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2010)

Gene, I can also bring some cole slaw and maybe a cold green bean salad, along  with Jeff doing the dutch oven.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2010)

This is shaping up to be quite a meal...


----------



## SOS (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm planning on a batch of Ossabaw Island piggie bratwurst and kraut...but do we need more meat...or save it for lunch?


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 24, 2010)

Steve, I've got a couple of Texas pig shoulders left if that would help and can get them to you in time


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 24, 2010)

dutchman said:


> This is shaping up to be quite a meal...



It sure is. Going to need to find some eaters.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll bring venison chili.
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Feb 24, 2010)

Im bringing a large bowl and a fork!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 24, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Im bringing a large bowl and a fork!!



I got the plates and spoons


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 24, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Im bringing a large bowl and a fork!!





bam_bam said:


> I got the plates and spoons



Then I'm bringing a GOOD appetite!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2010)

Most of this crowd ain't nothing but an appetite and a pair of eyes anyway...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 24, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Most of this crowd ain't nothing but an appetite and a pair of eyes anyway...


Well Dutchman....I got a pair of them!!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I didn't get my gut pushing food away! 

This boy can EAT! 
I really hope I can make it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 24, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Well I didn't get my gut pushing food away!
> 
> This boy can EAT!
> I really hope I can make it!


I hope so Jonathan....hadn't seen you since BigJim's in August!!!!!! and I think one of us got purttier......


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I hope so Jonathan....hadn't seen you since BigJim's in August!!!!!! and I think one of us got purttier......



Well tomi I know I aint got any purttier, because I don't think its possible! Lol So its gotta be you! Lol 


August! Its been that long! Hopefully I will be there!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 24, 2010)

I am not sure how long I am going to stay on Saturday, If I stay long enough give me a Idea of what to bring? 

some cornbread? tater salad? 
Something else? 

Hopefully I will know atleast a week out,


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 24, 2010)

cornbread goes with anything, long as its good ol southern cornbread (i.e. : no sugar)


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 24, 2010)

Tag me for some Cornbread then,
Will more than likely stay till late in the afternoon,


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 25, 2010)

Bownarrow, you say the same as my wife.  I, for some reason, prefer it the yankee way, guess because I need sweetening up.
Unfortunately, it is the wife that cooks it so I still need sweetening!
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 25, 2010)

I like it both ways, depends on what I'm eating it with. My favorite part is the crust anyway!!!!!manoman....butter on it and cold milk.... yumo!!!!!!!
Jonathan......your pruttier a speckled pup anyway so......we'll see!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 25, 2010)

I am going to try a beef stew in the dutch oven.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2010)

We've got some menu here! I'm impressed!!!


----------



## BigRed (Feb 27, 2010)

*saturday knight pot luck dinner*

old fashion mac&cheese


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 2, 2010)

I really gotta quit reading this thread! Everytime I do I get hungry and want to go eat! 
Yall don't want me to cook but I could bring a grill if need be.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya know, I hope we'll get some shooting in!! But I KNOW we're gonna get some fine eating in!!!! Then we'll need to walk it off shooting!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 2, 2010)

I am going for the good friends and the good eating!
Shooting will just be a good side effect!
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> I am going for the good friends and the good eating!
> Shooting will just be a good side effect!
> Dan



It will be Great to see you again Dan!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 2, 2010)

Sometimes i dont shoot real good but im real good at eating!


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 2, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Sometimes i dont shoot real good but im real good at eating!



Yeah that's true! I don't believe I ever had a bad eating day!


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't even think I'll bring my bow.  I'll need to save all my energy for eating!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you too Tomi.  
Dan


----------



## pine nut (Mar 2, 2010)

Might try some oyster stew again if ya'll want some.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2010)

It was real good


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 3, 2010)

gregg dudley said:


> I don't even think I'll bring my bow.  I'll need to save all my energy for eating!


I believe that's a fib Gregg!!!!! liar, liar pants on fire!!!



OconeeDan said:


> Looking forward to seeing you too Tomi.
> Dan


Bring some more of your pretty little sharps things!!!!!



pine nut said:


> Might try some oyster stew again if ya'll want some.



Bill, gotta get that stew going alot earlier!!!!! But it was GOOD!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering if there will be a time for this dinner posted so we'll know when to git-er-done....by.  I don't remember much being said about a time last year, but maybe I just missed it.  Bill


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2010)

pine nut said:


> Just wondering if there will be a time for this dinner posted so we'll know when to git-er-done....by.  I don't remember much being said about a time last year, but maybe I just missed it.  Bill



Good catch, Bill. I think maybe by 7:00 p.m. would be good. The days are getting longer. In fact, the time changes the weekend of the state shoot. It'll still be good light for folks as they put the finishing touches on their dishes if we shoot for 7:00 p.m. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 4, 2010)

Dutchman that should work.  That would give us time for the coon shoot afterwards if anyone can draw there bow after eating all of this good food.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2010)

This is gona be better than the eatin we had at oconnee .


----------



## RogerB (Mar 5, 2010)

It's going to have ta be "real, real, real good" to beat Oconee. If it is, all I got to say is be careful, cause if you get any on your forehead, your tongue will slap your brains out trying to get it.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 5, 2010)

Roger, " You so funny!"


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, this time next week, we will have finished eating from the extensive menu listed at the top of this thread.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't wait! Now I just gotta figure out what I'm gonna fix????


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not much of a cook, so what can I bring to help out on the dinner. Plates forks knifes, Beer sweet tea?
Just don't want to come empty handed


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> I am not much of a cook, so what can I bring to help out on the dinner. Plates forks knifes, Beer sweet tea?
> Just don't want to come empty handed



Sweet Tea and the plate, forks, and knives will get you in the door. Thanks for wanting to help out!


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, glad somebody thought about that stuff, otherwise we'd be eating with our fingers and drinking outta Chuck's pond


----------



## Al33 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the plates, napkins, plastic wear, bowls, and plastic drink cups covered.

Someone may want to bring a tube of large styrofoam cups for hot drinks like coffee.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 9, 2010)

I can bring cups for coffee but who is bringing the coffee?
How many people should I plan for?


----------



## Hal Rowland (Mar 10, 2010)

I will bring my "Appling Andouile," a spicy sausage I make and hot smoke.  Be good to see some of you fellows again.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> I can bring cups for coffee but who is bringing the coffee?
> How many people should I plan for?



Just from looking at the sign-up sheet, it might be 35 or so. It might be 50. Better to have more than we need than to run short. 

I'll make coffee, but coffee for 35-50 will be in several batches...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Lawd.....that settles it, I am gonna have to break down and get me a Trad bow so I can hangout with you guys!!! Reckin' you guys could teach a trainin' wheels bowhunter how to shoot an old fashioned stick and string???


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Lawd.....that settles it, I am gonna have to break down and get me a Trad bow so I can hangout with you guys!!! Reckin' you guys could teach a trainin' wheels bowhunter how to shoot an old fashioned stick and string???



Man come on! We will be glad to teach you to shoot! But we must warn you! You will end up selling that wheelie bow!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Lawd.....that settles it, I am gonna have to break down and get me a Trad bow so I can hangout with you guys!!! Reckin' you guys could teach a trainin' wheels bowhunter how to shoot an old fashioned stick and string???



No need to go buy a bow just for  this shoot Tim. I'll bring one you can play with and a bunch of arras too if you like. Just say the word.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 10, 2010)

Al33 said:


> No need to go buy a bow just for  this shoot Tim. I'll bring one you can play with and a bunch of arras too if you like. Just say the word.



That is a fine offer! 
Tim will need arrows at least 31" long.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> That is a fine offer!
> Tim will need arrows at least 31" long.



Reckin' we could just cut down a tree and put a point on it????


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Reckin' we could just cut down a tree and put a point on it????



I reckon they'd work for you!!!!! You'd surely be Welcome anytime Tim. And bring those youngun's with you if they want to come. Always can find bows/arrows they can shoot. Once they're hooked the parents are forced to come along too.....that's how we get you!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Al33 said:


> No need to go buy a bow just for  this shoot Tim. I'll bring one you can play with and a bunch of arras too if you like. Just say the word.



Al that is a great offer!!! but i am gonna be visiting with my folks this coming weekend. I definitely plan on coming to a Trad shoot in the future. My 5 year old is ready to start shooting now and I think I am going to get him started with a Trad bow. So i am gonna tap in to all of your guys knowledge and get him started on the right foot. Got a great group of folks here......Dutch got me started with all the Trad fever that weekend a while back at BigJim's. He took the time to teach me a bit about shooting and allowed me to shoot his set up. Put a few in the tree trunk but durn I enjoyed it!!! just got to save up some pennies to get a bow for me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I reckon they'd work for you!!!!! You'd surely be Welcome anytime Tim. And bring those youngun's with you if they want to come. Always can find bows/arrows they can shoot. Once they're hooked the parents are forced to come along too.....that's how we get you!!!!!



Hey Darlin!!! hate I missed seeing you at WAR, I got up there a little late!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey Darlin!!! hate I missed seeing you at WAR, I got up there a little late!!!


Golly Tim....I hate I missed you too!!!!! looks like everyone had a blast Sat night. the music had to have been great!!!! I plan to bring a lighter bow your daughter might want to try to. Don't buy anything yet....we all have various bows with different set-ups so try them out. I have arrows she can try. Also have some lighter things your 5 yr old might like....you'll love watching their faces when they hit the targets!!!!priceless for sure....
look forward to seeing ya'll.
I'm making a coconut cake for Friday night too. found the recipe and sounded good!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Golly Tim....I hate I missed you too!!!!! looks like everyone had a blast Sat night. the music had to have been great!!!! I plan to bring a lighter bow your daughter might want to try to. Don't buy anything yet....we all have various bows with different set-ups so try them out. I have arrows she can try. Also have some lighter things your 5 yr old might like....you'll love watching their faces when they hit the targets!!!!priceless for sure....
> look forward to seeing ya'll.
> I'm making a coconut cake for Friday night too. found the recipe and sounded good!!!!



I will be sure and let y'all know when I can make it to the next shoot. Both my kids would love to shoot, my Daughter was shooting a Genesis, but outgrew it. My 5 year old is definitely ready to give it a whirl!!!
The cake sounds awesome!!! wish i could try some...there is always next time.
>>>>----------->


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> That is a fine offer!
> Tim will need arrows at least 31" long.



I got some that'd work. Certified GO-rilla length...


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 10, 2010)

dutchman said:


> I'll make coffee, but coffee for 35-50 will be in several batches...



Dutchman, I work for a rental company and we have a coffee maker that makes I believe 50 cups. You need me to bring it to help you out?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Dutchman, I work for a rental company and we have a coffee maker that makes I believe 50 cups. You need me to bring it to help you out?



Couldn't hurt.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2010)

One more bump for the last minute gang...


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok dutchman, I am bringing the 55 cup coffee maker if you can bring the coffee grinds. I will also bring 8 and 16oz foam cups. 
So there will be plenty of coffee for everyone.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like I won't make it tonight.  May be able to come down for the day on Saturday


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 12, 2010)

I won't be there till sat around 3 and then camp and stay for Sunday


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a last minute dude
I'm bringing salad n 2 kinds of dressing.
Ranch and one more that someone wants....
just chime in...


Is Dutchman gonna charge for his coffee like he wanted to at Chehaw?


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 12, 2010)

Count me out of Diner, 
I should be there around 9 in the morning and will have to split By 5 pm so I not going to be there long enough to eat tomorrow night. 

Sounds like i going to missing out on some GOOD food.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 14, 2010)

Man oh Man! Let me tell ya'll that food last night would make you slap your momma!! 
I certainly ate Way too much, fact is, I am still full! The food was very good and I wanted to thank dutchman again for putting this dinner on, along with everyone who brought something for the table. 

Those of ya'll who could'nt make it, I am really sorry cause you missed out on some good food and better fellowship!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd like to thank each person who contributed food and other items to make the pot luck supper such a success. I take no credit, as none is due me. It's all due the folks who took time away from their shooting to prepare their contribution to our meal together. It's effort like we witnessed Saturday night that forges friendships. Sharing one's food with others is the mark of a fine and generous human being in my book and I'm thankful that I was able to be a part of it.

I'd also like to apologize for the less than stellar suicide potatoes. They didn't bake quite long enough. I'll do better next time.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 15, 2010)

Taters were fine by me!

I didn't find anything not to like.    

I went to bed early Saturday night and there didn't look like there was anything going to waste!  

You guys put the first week of March on your calendar for next year and bring the show on the road to Florida!


----------

